# Big Cat dead on I-75? - mile marker 106



## Letemroll (Mar 9, 2014)

I just caught a glimpse but on I-75 north just before mile marker 106, there was what looked to be a big animal dead under the guardrail. I only caught a short glimpse so wanted to check to see if anyone else had seen it or might be driving by there today and can get a better look. I'm going to try not to speculate much further since I just got a glance


----------



## Letemroll (Mar 9, 2014)

Anybody get a look at this dead animal? It was off the outside lane laying under guardrail - probably half way in between mile marker 105 and 106


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 10, 2014)

Was it black?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 10, 2014)

snookdoctor said:


> Was it black?



Just the tire marks


----------



## Cullen Bohannon (Mar 10, 2014)

Not do derail this thread (well, I am, kinda - lol), but near Resaca, I saw a fairly large, black animal dead on the road.  At first glance, I thought it was a black cougar.  Stopped, got my cell camera ready, and ran back to it, ready to become famous with my proof of black cougars.

It was a medium sized solid black dog.

Speculating on where mile marker 106 is.  I'm guessing a good way south of Atlanta?

I really would not be surprised at all if it were a _tan_ cougar.  They most certainly do exist in GA (though few and far between).


----------



## Letemroll (Mar 10, 2014)

It was tan, definitely not black but I saw it just as I went by at 70mph so I didn't get a good look. Guess it could have been a dead deer or big dog but it sure didn't look like it. It was just north of Cordele a few miles. Obviously, it wasn't a cat as we'd definitely have heard by now.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw a dead cougar on 1-85 about 6-8 years ago near Lagrange, I turned around made a loop and found a dog, had I not turned around I would have swore it was a big cat.


----------



## BCAPES (Mar 19, 2014)

My mother-in-law came home from a weekend trip to Charleston and told us about a dead mountain lion on the side of the road the sunday before last which was 3/10/14.   Sounds like you saw the same one.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm certain that it was a black panther.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 20, 2014)

*Big Cat dead on I-75*




mark-7mag said:


> I'm certain that it was a black panther.



Well I guess that does it then....


----------



## Throwback (Mar 20, 2014)

"Got a glance" 


Yep definitely a panther


T


----------



## GAMEDIC (May 27, 2014)

Internet law 23.6 if no pics it never existed or happened.


----------



## MCBUCK (May 27, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said that all statistics found on the internet were only about 34% accurate.


----------



## Killdee (May 27, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Abraham Lincoln said that all statistics found on the internet were only about 34% accurate.



There was no internet back then silly, he was talking about the interstate ....


----------



## cowhornedspike (May 28, 2014)

BCAPES said:


> My mother-in-law came home from a weekend trip to Charleston and told us about a dead mountain lion on the side of the road the sunday before last which was 3/10/14.   Sounds like you saw the same one.



If your MIL took 75 just north of Cordele while going from Charleston to Dacula then she has more problems than just seeing things.


----------

